# truppenfahrrad tool pouch



## leo healy (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi All
   Thought i would show you these, some repro pouches i acquired for my truppenfahrrad ,not cheep but well worth what i paid as a real one could set you back two to two fifty plus yoyos if ya can find one. and its real leather.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 14, 2019)

I thought those bags were designed for a small pistol. Am I mistaken?


----------



## leo healy (Sep 14, 2019)

Afraid so FTT these are to carry tools and repair kit, f5 in this photo werkzeugtasche ,tool bag.


----------



## blackcat (Sep 18, 2019)

Hello;
They are superb!
Here are 2 tools ouch original of my collection to give you an idéa, they are made of boiled cardboard to save the leather.
But beware it does not fit on all frames because ther are more reduced locations.











Regards;
Serge


----------



## leo healy (Sep 21, 2019)

Wow Serge
 Those are real nice, some a the pouchs i was using were made of the same material,but not the truppenfahrrad type, .Those brown straps for bringing bits from the bottom of the pouch, where do they attach too ?


----------



## leo healy (Sep 21, 2019)

Some contents for the pouch,


----------



## blackcat (Sep 22, 2019)

leo healy said:


> Wow Serge
> Those are real nice, some a the pouchs i was using were made of the same material,but not the truppenfahrrad type, .Those brown straps for bringing bits from the bottom of the pouch, where do they attach too ?




 Hello;
No, it's just 2 scrap pieces to keep the lids open for the photo.
Nice tooling!
Regards;
Serge


----------

